
The Greatest Hacks of All Time - Uglyfruit
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2001/02/41630?currentPage=all
======
got2surf
Very interesting, thanks for sharing! I also liked the disclaimer that "Wired
News has been unable to confirm some sources for a number of stories written
by this author." That's gotta be an awkward conversation with your editors :P

------
robgibbons
The concluding paragraph is a bit figurative and inexact, but the article
overall was a fun read.

